# Suffering Teenage-Life Crisis :(



## Freeze (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, seriously, I do feel like I'm going through a midlife crisis right now despite only turning 18 a couple of weeks ago.

I finished college in June, and ever since then I've only had about 4 days off, and two of those were for my birthday and my boyfriend and I's anniversary. But no, I'm not talking about days off from work. I'm talking about days off from LOOKING FOR WORK!

I know it's not a nice situation for anyone, the recession I mean, particularly the people much older than me who have lost their jobs, or university graduates who are having to work as Tesco cashiers 'cause there's no jobs elsewhere. I'm fully aware that there are people who are much, much worse off than I am but it's really getting me down.

I live in Essex, which is a county adjacent to London, but unfortunately the end of the county that I live on is the furthest from London XD where I live is a cluster of little villages, and I need to take a train for close to an hour to get to anywhere with reasonable employment opportunities.

It's just really frustrating for me because I know I'm intelligent, capable and eager but no one seems to want to employ me. I've only managed to get two job interviews so far and both places never bothered calling me back. I'm not being picky either, I'm willing to work anywhere that will take me, but that's just it, NO ONE will take me!

And I haven't even been able to sign on in the meantime either, 'cause the stupid benefits system means my mum is continuing to receive child benefit until the 10th of September despite the fact that I left full time education in June and turned 18 on the 10th of August... *Sigh*

But now I'm 18 I feel like I might have slightly better luck, as I think a lot of places are kinda reluctant to take people on who are under 18 unless it's for a less than 8 hours a week part time job or something. Fingers crossed, anyway. Sorry for the long ramble, I just really needed to get that off my chest because I'm not getting any sympathy from friends or parents - none of my friends have to worry about getting a job 'cause they're all off to university (a path I've never particularly wanted to go down), and my parents are just convinced I'm not trying hard enough. I wish they could see me!

Thanks so much if you managed to read all of this, even if you don't have anything to say I'm grateful that someone will have read it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;

Oh and also, I get my A levels results tomorrow. Good luck to anyone else here who's crapping their pants about the same thing! Hopefully my results will improve my chances of getting a job rather than hinder them..

xo


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes the economy is hurting everyone. I saw a show about a man who lost his job, his 700,000 house, his cars, his kids couldn't go to private schools and he was making 7 bucks an hour at a fastfood restaurant now. I'm grateful for what little I have right now at the moment. Don't let it get you down bc it'll turn around soon. The rough part is the wait. Good luck on your results tomorrow! *hugs*


----------



## Freeze (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks so much ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />; *hugs* It's uplifting just to have someone sympathise!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 19, 2009)

good luck on your results tomorrow!!

the job situation is rubbish at the moment- my boyfriend has literally just graduated and is living very much hand to mouth on a part time job while unsuccessfully trying to apply for benefits and find some other work. it's a really bad time to be unemployed and i really feel for you.

the only thing i can suggest is just keep trying. i'm sure you're doing all this anyway but even if there's no job being advertised, go to your local cafe, library, corner shop, whatever and just drop your CV in. find out the managers name and put it in an envelope addressed to them with a nice letter saying how much you love their shop/business and would be interested in ANY job they have today or in the future. check job websites and newspapers constantly and listen out for people you know talking about availabilities.

if you're willing to do anything, the one job i have noticed being constantly available worldwide is door knocking for charities. one of my friends does it and though its an awful lot of walking (3-5 miles a day) he earns around Â£90-100 a week and bonuses ontop of that for people who sign up. they love to employ students your age who generally don't have experience so it's a good thing to start on as long as you can stand all the walking around. you also have to make sure you get with a company that isn't entirely comission based- ie. you get paid even if people don't sign up to the charity you're knocking for.

try looking at employment4students as they usually advertise those kinds of jobs.


----------



## GillT (Aug 20, 2009)

I hear you. I'm a bit older but I've spent so long looking for a job and it's become ridiculous. I've literally applied for anything and everything and it's so disheartening not even hearing back about one tenth of them. I signed up with almost 20 agencies, applied online, applied via post, hand delivered, walked round everywhere handing out my CV etc.

I've finally got two interviews lined up - one as a full-time PA and one working in the Co-op deli part-time. I'm more likely to get the Co-op one but the PA one pays almost three times as much and I know I can do it. I just hope they see that. Hell, if I can get the Co-op one I'll be happy. :S

Anyway, good luck with your search. Maybe we should have a jobseekers thread with loads of job hunting tips? I have some:

- Get other people to read your CV and standard cover letter. Read other people's.

- If you have any specialities then have a CV specifically tailored to them. I have admin and reception experience so I have one focused on that.

- Print out a load of general CVs and walk around handing them in everywhere. Even if people aren't looking for staff they will most likely offer to take your CV. If they don't offer ask if they will take it anyway.

- Get family and friends to help by notifying you of any available positions that they know of or even seeing if they can get you a job. My aunt sends me the NHS job list before it is publicly released. Take all the help you can get. Sometimes nepotism isn't so bad.

- When searching online/in newspapers etc., where possible don't email first. I've found that phoning gets you noticed more. Also, if you phone you may very well be given a a better and more direct email address to send your CV to. So instead of [email protected] it might be [email protected]. You have more luck this way than by going and personally handing in your application because that's usually quick and forgettable. You're on the phone longer and then it's reinforced by your email. The person will make a connection when seeing it and it will stick more.

- Keep following it up. Phone up to enquire about your application. Did they get it? Can you give them another contact number just in case? When are you likely to hear back? What's the best number to call? Don't bug them to the point of annoyance but just keep reminding them that you're there.

Edit: I got the Co-op job. I'm now worried about the PA interview. Plus there is a lady at an agency who wants to see me face to face regarding a job I applied for as my CV is 'of interest'. I hate letting people down but if I get that PA job I have to take it (not sure how likely that is though) and I'm not sure what to do about the agency as it may turn out to be nothing, but it may not, so I don't know if I should get in touch/let them know I already have something or just leave it. :S


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree, the girls have given some good advice!

I think finding a job at the mo is super difficult






Best of luck for your exam results and I have my fingers crossed for you re: Finding employment!!


----------



## Freeze (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for all that girls





So I got my results today; I was a bit disappointed at my mark in Sociology (D) but I spoke to my tutor and he said that no one did particularly well this year because the exam papers were awful - the college are going to complain to the exam board because a few of the questions were things that weren't even in the syllabus..

I got a C in photography, which means I must have done pretty well this year because I got an E in it last year at AS level so to make it a C overall I must have got a high B or an A this year.

But best of all was English Language, the only one I would have been most upset about doing badly in - I was four marks off an A. Admittedly that's really annoying, just a tiny four marks.. but still, I'm really pleased overall. I was worried that my parents might be disappointed but apparently not, I was rewarded with Â£50. I have the biggest urge to spend it all but I know the sensible thing to do is put it in the bank 'cause I don't know how much longer I'll be unemployed.

Speaking of which - as I was walking home from the train station on my way back, I noticed a bar which closed down a few months ago is reopening under new management and there was a sign saying 'Bar staff wanted'. I'm terrified of the prospect 'cause I'm not the bar maid type XD but since I'm 18 now there's no reason I shouldn't at least try and go for it. There's no number in the window yet but I'll keep checking back every day and keep my fingers crossed.

Again, thank you all so much for your support and kind words. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;;


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 20, 2009)

go for it! yes, scary, but a job is a job, right?! and bar staff are paid pretty well, in austraila at least!


----------



## Freeze (Aug 20, 2009)

A job is a job, exactly!

I mean if I was lucky enough to get a job there it could go one of two ways, I'd either be seen as the token chubby barmaid and people would take pity on me, or I'd get a lot of hastle for my 34G bust. Haha!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL i'm sure you'll be fine. lots of my friends do bar work and really enjoy it and tbh having a 34G chest will get you lots of tips!


----------



## Freeze (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol, I hope so!

Mind you, I shouldn't get my hopes up too much just yet, haven't even called them ;P


----------



## Sporkle (Aug 25, 2009)

I know how you feel. I've been job hunting now for about 3 months, i've been applying for at least 6/7 jobs a day yet so far i've only had one interview, and I live in a city! It's starting to cause arguments between me and the OH because I have no money to give him towards rent or bills =(


----------



## Lucy (Aug 25, 2009)

lol it seems all the posts in advice and rants at the moment are about lack of jobs and how it's affecting our relationships..



sorry to hear that sporkle, fingers crossed you find something soon!


----------

